# مخطط لرسم توصيل المولد عند انقطاع التيار الكهربى



## eng_nassar100 (11 أبريل 2009)

اريد شرح بالتفصيل عن التوصيل لل phase sequance مع الحلول للمشاكل التى تواجهنا وذالك عند سقوط اى فازة اول اختلاف ترتيب الفازات


----------



## عنترة (29 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم اليك هذا الملف وفية المخطط مع الشرح بشكل كامل وان شاء الله يعجبك 
مع العلم ان الموضوع نقلته من احدى المنتديات ليس فاكر من اين.


----------



## عواش ليش (11 نوفمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية على الجهد المبذول


----------



## على رشاد (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المعلومة الطيبة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كمال222 (27 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع جميل مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## يوهشام (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المخطط 
الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد صريوي (14 مايو 2011)

تسلم يا ورد


----------



## عبد الغنى الطوخى (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا كثيرا ويجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------

